# My new chicks



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are pics of my new chicks light brahmas, americanas, and black copper Marans.


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are very cute! Congrats.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww so tiny & sweet! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

Great looking chicks! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

Awww I cant wait till my eggs come next week to try my hand at a hatch in the bator!


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

so so cute


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Well getting ready for hurricane Isaac. These little guys will have to spend a couple of days in the house.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats Jeremy !! Great looking chix..


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

good looking bunch you have there Jeremy


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

What some sweet faces! Just adorable! Now stop biting your nails


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I have been trying for years. I even do it in my sleep


----------

